# growing with child in house



## crazydog (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey everybody.Im new to the forums but ive got a quick question for ya. I suffer from insomnia and chronic back pain and am tired of taking pills for everything. I've got years of medical records relating to this and im thinking about trying medical marijuana to get some relief. The only thing I worry about is the fact that I have a two year old that would be in the house that I would be growing in and I dont want to risk getting her taken away. If I stick to the letter of the law ( Arcata,california) and do everything exactly how it's sapposed to be,get my 215 card etc. Are we safe?
                                           thanks


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't help with your laws as I'm Canadian and no nothing about US law, But I do no if your caught growing in Canada with children in the house your up crap creek, not nessisarily with the police but with the Childrens Aid Society they have more power when it comes to children and they abuse it big time!


                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## crazydog (Jun 30, 2009)

I've searched around the web and havent found much information on this.Where I live is one of the most lax places to smoke & grow but I still need to get some clarification before I even consider this option.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Good call CrazyDog its always good to see a parent who put there child first! Your a good Person in my books!


                                                 Phatpharmer


----------



## crazydog (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah she's the love of my life. I'm just tired of taking pills and the cost of doctors visits etc...I used to smoke during my late teens and early twenty's.I havent smoked in twenty years or so but I think It would really help me out now,Especialy with the insomnia.I get very few hours and it compounds everything else i've got going wrong with me. Get'n old! lol.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

I think MJ will help your problems forsure, an Indica is definitly what you need for that insomnia!


                                               Phatpharmer


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 30, 2009)

I think since your absolutely clean at the moment. Go up and ask a random cop, a attorney that deals with such matters,  or someone of that sorts.
You got nothing to hide. Id go up and explain the whole situation. See if its something you could be able to try.

I first quit growing when I had kids. Now they are all grown and gone to college. Not till now have I even considered to grow again.
Its not worth risking anything. So Id go get the answers strait from the horses mouth before Id ever seriously consider it.


----------



## umbra (Jun 30, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I think since your absolutely clean at the moment. Go up and ask a random cop, a attorney that deals with such matters,  or someone of that sorts.
> You got nothing to hide. Id go up and explain the whole situation. See if its something you could be able to try.
> 
> I first quit growing when I had kids. Now they are all grown and gone to college. Not till now have I even considered to grow again.
> Its not worth risking anything. So Id go get the answers strait from the horses mouth before Id ever seriously consider it.



me too. 2 sons in college. they figured out what i was doing when they came home for christmas. no secrets anymore.


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with SPEARCHUCKER, go ask a lawyer or someone who knows the laws. If you get the 215 card and the go ahead from everyone, and still want to be extra safe, then there's always growing outdoors. You can grow auto flowering plants outside. They're quicker and easier. Welcome to the forums, crazydog!

HazeMe


----------



## Six (Jun 30, 2009)

Doesnt Cali have a state website that has the laws in reference to? I actually printed off and read the laws here about 20+ times to make sure i knew them frontwards and backwards...not sure about Cali but here there is protection against that...the only way it becomes an issue is if you are deemed an inadequate parent and the child is in a deprivated environment...but our plants must be indoors and secured behind a locked door to prevent access from anyone but the person on the card...goes accordingly with the controlled substance laws...


----------



## crazydog (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive checked city,state and county guidelines and haven't seen anything saying you can't grow with children present in the home. the only thing I read was " may not use or posses In or within 1000' feet of the grounds of a school,recreation center,or youth center,unless the medical use occurs within a residence" ...As far as parenting goes that base is covered. I found our local medical marijuana lawyer and they say ignorance isn't an excuse in the eyes of the law so I'm gunna give him a call and see what he has to say.Hopefully he's not ignorant...


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 30, 2009)

i dont see legal issues, but id go ask someone or make an anon call to DFS and check. i can seem them asking "Does mommy ever use daddy's green medicine with him?". ive had some friends get busted for regular pot dealing because the police  interrogated their child at school and asked what color stuff did mommy put in her  pretty pipe. on this they get child endangerment and a search warrant, busted in, found the dealing equipment. no kid, no house, no freedom.

id call dfs from someone else's phone and ask them. be totally honest. that its MMJ, legal, to the T. i dont see how they could supersede those laws but i know DFS has all kinds of tricks up their sleeves.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 2, 2009)

as long as youve got a valid rec, you're fine.  just keep the grow HIDDEN.  its gonna be 10 years before your kid has a clue bout mj.  the thing i would worry about most is some random freak finding out ur growing in ur house and trying to jack you, you dont want a home invasion robbery with ur kid around.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah....that's exactly what my wife is worried about. She's got a valid point and I'm concerned as well. Infact she dosen't want me to do it at all now because there  have been a few violent marijuana related crimes in the area as of late. But my neighborhood is pretty mellow.You would think that things would really mellow out due to the new lax law's but then again thieves are usually lazy or stupid and cant grow their own.The frustrating thing is I've got everything I need to start,light,filter,fans....all this killer stuff.I've got everything but the room built........sigh,rubs hair..I'm waiting for the right moment to approach her again and assure her that I've got things secure. How do you guy's handle the stress about something like a home invasion?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 2, 2009)

go to the police or dfs office and get them to sign a paper.

seriously do it. or a lawyer. take that to your wife, then tape it to the wall and make copies or it in the event you get raided.

mmj laws are all about grey zones, and a signed police/dfs letter is a nice grey zone.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 4, 2009)

well I talked it over with my wife today and she was cool with the idea as long as everything done the way It's designed to be,law's etc. She knows that Ive been going through hell for the past 3 years. I feel pretty excited about the fact that it might give me some relief with the insomnia ,I've got it terribly bad. The last time I grew was back in 1984 so It's been awhile.Never done an indoor before but like I said I've got everything I need. 1000 watt switchable mh/hps,carbonfilter etc. Now I've just got to do my homework,might as well study if I cant sleep.Thank's alot for all your guy's help.I'm off to the grow guide to do some refresher work.


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 4, 2009)

As long as you follow all your states rules about growing medical mmj. and do all the right posting of your letters you should have no problem.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 15, 2009)

Crazydog
First off learn to protect yourself first and that will help protect your family latter on down the road. Starting right now.... go erase your city and state from one of your past post and do not give it again. Think ahead! 
Second get involved with a Medical Marijuana Patient Program ASAP take your wife with you get to their meetings, even if you have to drive awhile to get to them. They should be your most usful tool on the legal side. When you find a good group of other people that are in your shoes, THEY WILL HELP YOU!!!
At those meetings most all of you and your wifes questions should be able to be answered. You should be able to gain access to very usful resouces like local laywers and doctors that are very pot friendly and are willing to help you on your quest. Don't plan on anything happening overnight cuz that's not how it works, at least not in my state.
Don't forget my first suggestion and know why. Even if you are 100% legal to grow.... you can't stop thieves from seeking your crop. Most nowadays they are not stupid and some may make a job of targetting easy prey of newbs like us. Don't make it easy on them!!! 
Keep it small, forget all the laws on limmits, KEEP IT SMALL! If your first lawyer does not tell you this than seek another.
Keep your grow space and your stash away from your family, far enough that if a thief is going to jack you he does not have to get through you or your family to get to the goods.
Last is the one that you will hear over and over again but is the very most difficult  TELL NO ONE!!! Which is entirely impossible in our situation, you will be giving all of your information to the state which can likely give it to anyone they choose. Hopefully for your own protection.
Take the saying to heart ANYWAY, if a friend or neighbor finds out plan ahead and only explain what you have to.....no more. Same with the cops.....if they find out fine... but I would not go asking them or telling them anything except for what your lawyer tells you to say.
If you are really smart it is possible for almost no one except for your wife to really know much of anything, even the people at your meetings.
If you are going to do this with kids in your home you have to cover every angle that you can FIRST, start with finding those meetings.
I'm with ya and there are many off us around, this is my third night w/o more than an hour or two of sleep. Mostly because I'm out of weed. I got the flu which makes me hurt more than I already normally do, which makes it even more painful for me to lay down....no sleep....etc.
Once my grow room starts producing I won't have to worry about having so many of these painful nights. Heck if we both keep using this site to help us grow we should be sleeping like babies in no time!
That's my two cents! 

Good Luck and Peace
Mike


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 15, 2009)

I suggest you keep your grow locked up so your daughter can't get to it. I built a box and locked it up when my kids were growing up. If the kids can't get to it they are not at danger, so to speak.


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Respect to the MAN who respects his child my friend! Alot of good replies here, just remember to be safe and chidren can get into more things when theres a puzzle to crack, ie; lock doors etc. Maybe finding an attic space no one can get to? Gl and the world needs more parents like you and super green thoughts be with ya!


----------

